# 1 Gallon Batches



## masta (Mar 21, 2005)

What is everyone using for a primary fermenter when making small 1 gallon batches?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

I use the handy 1-gallon jugs from Carlo Rossi.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I use my big 8 gallon bucket, same as I use for everything. Probably not a good practice. If only fermenting juice, I should probably use a 3 gallon carboy.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 22, 2005)

I use the big glass jars that you see the pickles and stuff in at
stores. If you talk to the owners they will normally save them for you.



Chris


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah! Never thought of those. How much do they hold, about 2.5 gallons?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

I use 2-gal. white buckets. Alot of pastry shops have them where pie fillings and frostings come in.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

DUH, I'm 32 and obviously don't know how to read and just noticed it now. PRIMARY fermentors.... I don't primary ferment in Carlo-Rossi jugs... I do that in a small white pail I got at the local winemaking place when I started this hobby. It holds rougly 1.75 gallons, so I usually make 1.5 gallon batches. The extra 0.5 gallon is handy when I rack and need to top up. The .5 goes into those smaller carlo-rossi jugs (duh, half the size), which take the same sized bung as the 1-gallon jugs.





Sorry for my mistake. It's been a nerve-racking week.


----------



## greenbean (Mar 23, 2005)

The most of the big ones hold 2 1/2 to 2 gal. If you keep the lids you can punch a hole in the top and put in a airlock.



Chris


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

I got hooked on installing spigots on my buckets...so much easier to use.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh yes, you see that, Scott, SPIGOTS!


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

I see it Country....I like my Auto Siphon and it works for me!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess whatever works is fine. For me, I forget what the "left-hand is doing, while the right-hand is busy...


----------



## Berrywine (Mar 26, 2005)

Ialso use 2 gallon buckets from the local bakery . They work quite well. berry



*Edited by: Berrywine *


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 26, 2005)

Berry, what is good about those buckets too, they are small enough to hold alot of supplies and stack well with the lids.


People here are catching on to the "free" buckets so now they become a "stand in line" item.


----------



## Berrywine (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Joe,


Yes they are very handy for a lot of things. I use themfor everything around the house.I have plenty of them.


I asked the bakery manager if he would save me a couple and I would be back in a couple of weeks to pick them up. I got there and he had saved 15 for me. Goldmine! berry


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 26, 2005)

Berry, that's a 24 carat blessing! I put spigots on all my buckets...so much easier to work with. 


"Good Score!"


----------



## Berrywine (Mar 27, 2005)

Joe, I bought 2 spigots to put in my buckets and when they came in the instructions said "forbuckets at least9 in. indiameter". I haven't tried them because mine arejust 8 in. at the bottom. I am afraid it might leak from having too much of a curve in them. Guess I could sacrifice one and fill with water to see.



berry


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 27, 2005)

Berry, I have been using the same spigots as that of the 6 gal primaries. When I drilled the hole making sure that it was abit undersized to the diameter of the spigot. Then, using a "half moon file, I just filed slowly until the spigot fitted, making sure also that the small burrs are removed and the surface is smooth.


The spigots that I used was #2217 in George's catalog. The gaskets are doing a good job. The key here is not to "torgue" it all the way home, but fairly tight so that you may "rotate" it _counter clockwise _when not in use without having to wrench the inside nut. Then when needed, just rotate back to the 6 o'clock position and it will tighten up again.


I think that the onesyou have will work fine. Good idea to test with water first as you suggested!



Hope this helps some!


----------



## Berrywine (Mar 29, 2005)

so far so good . got out my trusty unibits and made a one inch hole, still too small, filed it out, filled it with water, no leaks so far.


berry


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 29, 2005)

Just remember to monitor the nut after you used the bucket at cleaning time to make sure that the nut stays snug. Also a good idea to find a small brush that fits both ends of the spigot for cleaning. I work the brushes back and forth while at the same timerotating the spigot valve slowly so that you clean the valve as well to avoid any contaminates that just might wedge where you cannot see them. Then "reverse flush." When _not in use_, roll a piece of paper towel and insert in the exit tip of the spigot to avoid "crawles from camping out as well."


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

I see you have put some thought into this Joe good sound advice.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 30, 2005)

Through my defeats!


----------



## Berrywine (Mar 30, 2005)

Ahhh, but someone must suffer for others to learn.



Iguess an airlock brush would do agood job of keeping it clean. Thanks Joe.


berry*Edited by: Berrywine *


----------



## geocorn (Mar 30, 2005)

Experience, like with Maui, teaches us a lot. The more we can spread our experiences, hopefully, the fewer learning experiences we will have to learn ourselves.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

The knowledge here on this forum is unsurmountable if one just takes the time to read. Love this place!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 30, 2005)

Yep. Fast becoming my favorite. I noticed the other night that Tim Vandergrift, kit developer for Winexpert, has joined this forum.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 30, 2005)

I have to say that I really appreciate this forum and all who are on it. I've laughed so much lately! It's great! Thanks!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Laughter can cure the world of anything so don't ever stop!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 30, 2005)

It's known to be the best form of _facial exercise!



_


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 11, 2005)

am i stupid or what? when i first put the spigot in the bucket, i put the gasket on the inside, with the nut,it leaked like crazy. i decided to try it on the outside&amp;lo and behold it sat 3 days without leaking a drop. which is the correct side to place the gasket? i think i found it, but i wanted to ask to make sure.






berry


----------



## Hippie (Apr 12, 2005)

You should have 2 gaskets, one for the inside and one for the outside! Did you get it from George?


----------



## geocorn (Apr 12, 2005)

Country is correct. You should have 2 gaskets, one for the inside of the bucket and one for the outside. If you don't have 2 gaskets and you got it from me, let me know and I will send you a replacement.


----------



## Berrywine (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey CW, George





Dern it, i thought there might be something missing here. it was too good ofa deal. sorry to say George it wasn't from you, but my next order will be. don't do the credit card thing on net... do you have a mail in order?


berry


----------



## Hippie (Apr 12, 2005)

You can call in the order during normal business hours .


----------



## geocorn (Apr 12, 2005)

Berrywine,


I don't havea print catalog, per se, but you can download one and I do have a faxable order form at:


http://www.finevinewines.com/How_to_order.htm


You can also call me on the phone to place an order. I take orders anyway I can get them!


----------



## rgecaprock (May 4, 2005)

Since I'm learning from all of you, tell me what the advantage of the spigot is. I'm thinking it is to drain the wine off from above the sediment rather than siphoning. I'm not very good at siphoning and have had quite a buzz just getting it started



but practice makes perfect



. Then would you attach a siphon hose from the spigot to the secondary? or do i have the wrong idea all together. 


Ramona


----------



## masta (May 4, 2005)

Yes that is the idea to drain from the primary to the secondary with a hose attached to the spigot. I have been scolded plenty of not doing it this way from others and have learned this is the best way...






Get yourself a Auto Siphon to rack from your secondaries and it will be a much simpler task and no contaminating the hose by drinking from it!!!


 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?GC_Category=Equipm ent&amp;SubCategory=Tubing&amp;PartNumber=4879 [/url]


----------

